# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Cane toad DNA breakthrough 'may help stop' toxic pest

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) September 19th, 2018 10:21 PM: Cane toad DNA breakthrough 'may help stop' toxic pest*

It may help stop the animal's rapid and destructive march across Australia, researchers say.
*Full Article*

----------

